# Outrageous Airfares



## NYFLTRAVELER (Mar 15, 2015)

We booked STT _[Marriott's Frenchmans Cove - St. Thomas]_ for Christmas week using our DC points. The airlines have released their schedules.  The fares are so outrageous, we are considering canceling and using the points for something else. I cannot justify spending $3500-$5000 on airfare for 4 people when I can go to Florida during same period for $1300 all in.

What have your experiences been in this type of situation?


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 15, 2015)

I would be picking Florida. That is just me...


----------



## Mr. Vker (Mar 15, 2015)

With the merger of US/AA, less competition. STT is also an island limited service compared to other Caribbean locations. Couple that with a SUPER high capacity week. I can see it adding to the fares you are getting. It may get a little better in a few month. FL will certainly be less, but not the warm beach you are looking for. How about another island? Aruba? Etc. SWA is expanding in the Caribbean and driving down some prices in other areas.


----------



## IuLiKa (Mar 15, 2015)

Couple of years ago I was able to go from LAX to STT or Puerto Rico for about 325-400$ now its anywhere form 700$ up to STT, with 2-3 hours layover. Even in summer when its supposed to be off season. If I want to go to St Kitts there is no way.. or St Marteen more than 1000$ and not in spring brake.

Spring brake right now from San diego to Hawaii about 800-900$ .. crazy prices, same thanksgving or xmas. 

I decided that a beach is a beach.. been many places, for me its more important to find value. I have a toddler so right now its more about convenience, he doesnt know where he is going  So I started to fly from Tijuana to Mexico. So for the thanksgiving week is about $350 (bought my tickets too late, last year I paid 125rt).. vs anywhere up of 700$ from San Diego or Los Angles.

I am kind of fed up juggling exchanges and airline tickets but I keep doing it!!


----------



## Fairwinds (Mar 15, 2015)

I think 4-5 months out is best for carribean. I bought St Kitts airfare about 2-3 months out on American for about $600.00 after Delta cancelled the flights I had purchased from them months before. I have paid as high as $800 but that was due to poor planning
But I never go Christmas week!


----------



## klpca (Mar 15, 2015)

IuLiKa said:


> I decided that a beach is a beach.



Truth. Mexico is a lovely option.

We just spent Thanksgiving week (plus two earlier weeks) in Hawaii. I flew my kids over and oh my, the prices! I put it out of my mind and refuse to revisit the details because after awhile I just figured that I was crazy to ever book a holiday week and I was going to have to pay whatever they were charging. I used our companion fare from Alaska for my daughter and her boyfriend. I am pretty sure that the prices at that time were $700+ each, flying from San Diego to Maui. I found it cheaper to buy miles from Alaska during a sale and then book tickets using those miles. I also used Hawaiian miles for other flights. I feel your pain.

On the other hand, we had an awesome trip. In the end, it was money well spent.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Mar 15, 2015)

klpca said:


> Truth. Mexico is a lovely option.
> 
> We just spent Thanksgiving week (plus two earlier weeks) in Hawaii. I flew my kids over and oh my, the prices! I put it out of my mind and refuse to revisit the details because after awhile I just figured that I was crazy to ever book a holiday week and I was going to have to pay whatever they were charging. I used our companion fare from Alaska for my daughter and her boyfriend. I am pretty sure that the prices at that time were $700+ each, flying from San Diego to Maui. I found it cheaper to buy miles from Alaska during a sale and then book tickets using those miles. I also used Hawaiian miles for other flights. I feel your pain.
> 
> On the other hand, we had an awesome trip. In the end, it was money well spent.



I lobby for Cabo often. The cost of getaways there at seriously awesome locations often are not much more than II exchange fees. We are going there in Sept for $247.00 for the week.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 15, 2015)

I would vote for Cancun.  Airfares are cheap and water is beautiful...


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 15, 2015)

sptung said:


> I would vote for Cancun.  Airfares are cheap and water is beautiful...



I would agree. Even the Mayan Riviera (Playa del Carmen). Still fly in to Cancun airport and a bit further drive, but perhaps a little more "Mexico" than the Hotel Zone in Cancun. The only problem is finding a non AI resort for exchange.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 15, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> I would agree. Even the Mayan Riviera (Playa del Carmen). Still fly in to Cancun airport and a bit further drive, but perhaps a little more "Mexico" than the Hotel Zone in Cancun. The only problem is finding a non AI resort for exchange.



I went to Playa del Carmen for half a day during my last trip to Cancun and concluded that I strongly prefer "feels like home" hotel zone at Cancun.


----------



## IuLiKa (Mar 15, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> I would agree. Even the Mayan Riviera (Playa del Carmen). Still fly in to Cancun airport and a bit further drive, but perhaps a little more "Mexico" than the Hotel Zone in Cancun. The only problem is finding a non AI resort for exchange.



Don't get me started on the AI. You cannot find a decent resort, and most of the time the AI is more expensive than bonking directly to the resort.  I end up paying directly for AI and got stuck with my week.. and now we are hooked to AI. 

I have seen many resorts in Cabo where you do not need to purchase AI on exchange, but who knows how long it will last. Hopefully until I go  I was contemplating a short trip to Cabo, because I can use the AC and pay about 270$ for one week, for 1 bedroom at a pretty decent resort.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 15, 2015)

IuLiKa said:


> Don't get me started on the AI. You cannot find a decent resort, and most of the time the AI is more expensive than bonking directly to the resort.  I end up paying directly for AI and got stuck with my week.. and now we are hooked to AI.
> 
> I have seen many resorts in Cabo where you do not need to purchase AI on exchange, but who knows how long it will last. Hopefully until I go  I was contemplating a short trip to Cabo, because I can use the AC and pay about 270$ for one week, for 1 bedroom at a pretty decent resort.



What exchange company do you use?  II has many Cabo locations that do not require AI.  Westin Lagunamar in Cancun does not require AI.


----------



## IuLiKa (Mar 16, 2015)

I use interval. I just discovered that Cabo has many options. Thanks for letting me know about the westin. We like riviera maya/ playa more..  I used to go to royal haciendas


----------



## jimf41 (Mar 16, 2015)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> We booked STT for Christmas week using our DC points. The airlines have released their schedules.  The fares are so outrageous, we are considering canceling and using the points for something else. I cannot justify spending $3500-$5000 on airfare for 4 people when I can go to Florida during same period for $1300 all in.
> 
> What have your experiences been in this type of situation?



Four to Florida R/T for $325 each? I can't do that with SWA out of ISP in July. AA shows $772 JFK-STT and $794 JFK-MIA for your timeframe on a Saturday. Airfare on major school holidays has gotten extremely expensive recently. I 'm assuming that even though you posted yesterday you checked the fares back in late January when they released them.


----------



## klpca (Mar 16, 2015)

Mr. Vker said:


> I lobby for Cabo often. The cost of getaways there at seriously awesome locations often are not much more than II exchange fees. We are going there in Sept for $247.00 for the week.



We're going in April on an AC to Grand Solmar. I also saw some short stay exchanges to Grand Solmar in May this morning, but it looks like they are gone now. Total bargain. We stayed at Villa del Palmar in January in a studio on an xyz. For the price, it was an awesome week.


----------



## IuLiKa (Mar 16, 2015)

Are there any low cost from Florida or Puerto rico to STT or other island in the area? 4 years ago I was flying Continental from STT to Puerto Rico and we were 6 in the plane I believe.. I was shocked when I saw the plane being so small.

Maybe we can figure out a way to get there cheaper...


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Mar 16, 2015)

jimf41 said:


> Four to Florida R/T for $325 each? I can't do that with SWA out of ISP in July. AA shows $772 JFK-STT and $794 JFK-MIA for your timeframe on a Saturday. Airfare on major school holidays has gotten extremely expensive recently. I 'm assuming that even though you posted yesterday you checked the fares back in late January when they released them.



Jet Blue...... My dates to go to Florida would be more flexible than the set dates for STT.


----------



## cgards (Mar 16, 2015)

Even Aruba is getting expensive. Four or five years ago you could book non-stop from NYC in the high $400s. That's gone up by $200 or more depending on the week. For a large family like ours it almost becomes prohibitive. Mr. Vker and others who own in Aruba, how far out do you usually book air?


----------



## GreenTea (Mar 16, 2015)

I see $650 on Jet Blue and $629 on Spirit to STT (not that I would pick Spirit except for the very best savings in a very tight situation)  I just used a  Sat to Sat date covering Christmas day.


----------



## Fairwinds (Mar 16, 2015)

Where is all the low fuel price savings going? Wait; don't answer that.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Mar 16, 2015)

cgards said:


> Even Aruba is getting expensive. Four or five years ago you could book non-stop from NYC in the high $400s. That's gone up by $200 or more depending on the week. For a large family like ours it almost becomes prohibitive. Mr. Vker and others who own in Aruba, how far out do you usually book air?



Aruba: We book 10 months out if using US/AA miles. 4 months out if paying or using Southwest RR points. We live in Baltimore. SWA has really helped with Keeping Aruba reasonable for us.


----------



## SkyBlueWaters (Mar 16, 2015)

Would it be cheaper to take a cruise liner there at that cost. Wow.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Mar 16, 2015)

klpca said:


> We're going in April on an AC to Grand Solmar. I also saw some short stay exchanges to Grand Solmar in May this morning, but it looks like they are gone now. Total bargain. We stayed at Villa del Palmar in January in a studio on an xyz. For the price, it was an awesome week.



Grand Solmar is just freaking awesome. That location and Hacienda Encantada are our two favorites. Optional AI at both. We usually get AI for the three day min to enjoy the beverages at our leisure. Then we do some exploring the rest of the time.


----------



## SkyBlueWaters (Mar 16, 2015)

Found flights amounting to $1,400 for four. Of course layovers are long, but it gets you there. US Air, soon to be American.


----------



## cgards (Mar 16, 2015)

Mr. Vker said:


> Aruba: We book 10 months out if using US/AA miles. 4 months out if paying or using Southwest RR points. We live in Baltimore. SWA has really helped with Keeping Aruba reasonable for us.



Yeah the fares on SWA out of Baltimore are much more reasonable. Might be worth the drive down from Connecticut.


----------



## Pens_Fan (Mar 16, 2015)

cgards said:


> Even Aruba is getting expensive. Four or five years ago you could book non-stop from NYC in the high $400s. That's gone up by $200 or more depending on the week. For a large family like ours it almost becomes prohibitive. Mr. Vker and others who own in Aruba, how far out do you usually book air?



I start looking at the 330 day mark and keep looking until I find something I like.


----------



## l0410z (Mar 16, 2015)

I got an email Saturday from Jet Blue that the window for Travel through Jan 4 "is now open".  I read it Sunday night and did a trade to an Ocean Pointe unit starting on Dec 24th.  Looked at airfares and they were wide open with plenty of options for 151 each way.  Jetblue offers many direct fights from the NYC area to the South Florida area.  

This morning I went to book  the flight to PBI and the fare I was looking at was now 202.  No big deal until I go to get  seats and 4 seats on the plane were taken.   Going home we are leaving from FLL (12/31)  and the fare went to 178 from 137.  6 seats were taken.   

Neither were  a big deal but lets see what happens 10 seats from now. 

Southwest during Dec doesn't open up yet.  Delta was showing round trips at 550 and higher.


----------



## Wally3433 (Mar 16, 2015)

I would just wait it out a bit and see what comes of the STT fares.

I would not go to Florida if the flights were free, but that's just me.

I agree with others to check other non-Florida locations Aruba and Cabo for sure.


----------



## ilene13 (Mar 16, 2015)

We have been going to Aruba every week 51 & 52 since 1987.  The airfares used to be between $400-$500.  They then went to over $1000 pp, so I began using points.  The last few years we have paid about $700 pp so I have paid for them.  I book our tickets when they go into the system at 320 days out.  We have always flown from Buffalo, but next year we are flying from Florida, as we are moving there in the very near future.  I booked using points as the flights were over $900 pp. for our dates.


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Mar 16, 2015)

Wally3433 said:


> I would just wait it out a bit and see what comes of the STT fares.
> 
> I would not go to Florida if the flights were free, but that's just me.
> 
> I agree with others to check other non-Florida locations Aruba and Cabo for sure.



Aruba was sold out for that week with DC points so chose St. Thomas instead.  Cabo is not in the DC program and I do not want to tie up points with II just to be shut out or have to go to an inferior property.

I will continue to monitor airfare.  If I can get it to $600pp RT I would do that.


----------



## GreenTea (Mar 17, 2015)

Did you look at Jet Blue?  Yesterday I found $650.   Not quite the 600 you hoed for but not awful.   And you get a free checked bag


----------



## Wally3433 (Mar 17, 2015)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> Aruba was sold out for that week with DC points so chose St. Thomas instead.  Cabo is not in the DC program and I do not want to tie up points with II just to be shut out or have to go to an inferior property.
> 
> I will continue to monitor airfare.  If I can get it to $600pp RT I would do that.



Consider submitting a similar post to the Trip Advisor St. Thomas forum...there are some helpful members over there that may have insight into Christmas airfare.


----------



## GreenTea (Mar 17, 2015)

Sometimes on Expedia, for reasons i can not fathom, if you book as a package and select you only need a hotel for part of the time.....select one night and sort by price.  Not always, but sometimes the air price is much cheaper by paying for the throw away night and booking the "package."


----------



## klpca (Mar 17, 2015)

GreenTea said:


> Sometimes on Expedia, for reasons i can not fathom, if you book as a package and select you only need a hotel for part of the time.....select one night and sort by price.  Not always, but sometimes the air price is much cheaper by paying for the throw away night and booking the "package."



We did this a few years ago when we went to Italy for 17 days. We booked 3 nights in Venice at the beginning of the trip and one night in Rome at the end of the trip. The total package price was just a few hundred $$ more than the airfare alone booked through the airline website.


----------



## Tia (Mar 17, 2015)

We were on STJ a week ago sitting at Woody's, a guy next to us mentioned he and his wife came out of CA on Jet Blue for less then $900 RT/both not each.


----------



## cubigbird (Mar 17, 2015)

You're not seeing things!!  

We usually go to Cancun for Christmas and I have never paid more than about $425 pp RT Non-Stop from Denver.  Currently fares aren't much less than $900 unless you want to overnight in Mexico City.


----------



## icydog (Mar 18, 2015)

IuLiKa said:


> Are there any low cost from Florida or Puerto rico to STT or other island in the area? 4 years ago I was flying Continental from STT to Puerto Rico and we were 6 in the plane I believe.. I was shocked when I saw the plane being so small.
> 
> Maybe we can figure out a way to get there cheaper...



That would be my suggestion as well. Go to SJU and take a puddle jumper to STT


----------

